# Biting on lead whilst out walking



## alfiemorton (Mar 28, 2015)

Has anyone's cockapoo done this? Alfie likes to hold the lead in his mouth and chomp on it on the way home from our walks. He starts this as we approach our road, jumping up and grabbing the lead in his mouth. It's very difficult to prevent him, as he's very quick! I have been saying 'leave' , which he does, and I have praised him and given him a treat, and told him what a good boy he is. However, this has backfired as he now repeats this behaviour non stop, promptly dropping the lead when asked and then sitting on the pavement, looking appealing and waiting for his treat! What do I do?? Alfie is 5 months old.


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Bailey used to do this at exact same point every day coming home from her walk. She did eventually grow out of it. I used to stop and not move until she had stopped but some days were easier than others. Just keep persevering and it will stop.

My friends cockapoo is six months and he does this too. They do have strange habits!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dot likes to hold something in her mouth - often a fold of her lead or a bit of Kiki or Inzi's lead - or I give her something to carry. If her mouth isn't occupied it is apparently impossible for her to keep her paws on the ground - she just bounces  
I'm afraid she wins on this one - she doesn't eat the lead and she doesn't pull - she just wants to hold it, so I decided I wasn't going to fight over it.
To be honest she does the lead thing a bit less now than she used to - but she started it pretty much the first walk that she went on. Funny little dog, it is just one of many dotisms


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm sure Ralph used to do this about this age, and really pull on the homeward bound stretch.
I think it's excitement at returning to something they're familiar with.
I'm sure Alfie will grow out of it.
Look upon it as one of his cute (possibly annoying) little quirks - we all have them!  x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'd get a light metal chain type lead and teach him to carry a stick or ball in his mouth before switching back to the chewable one. You have seventeen years or more years of walking him ahead of you, too long to have major headaches each time you walk.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Poppy did it too, she also chewed through them if we weren't careful, I love your description of how Alfie has learned to do it and stop for a treat, hilarious! Bright boy. We got a short chain lead extension which just covered the area she nibbled but to be honest I think they stop it in time - the 'watch' command is quite good to distract at times like these too, good luck


----------



## alfiemorton (Mar 28, 2015)

Thank you for all your helpful replies. It's so reassuring to be able to come onto this site for advice from those who've been through the same things with their pups. The short chain lead extension sounds a great idea. I shall be getting one of those! Christine and Alfie x


----------



## katiekish (Jun 1, 2015)

Zoe's favorite thing to do is to chew on her lead...anywhere, anytime. Better it than grass and cigarette butts, I figure.


----------



## Sadie4 (Feb 27, 2015)

Bella tries to chew leash when I first hook her up to go for walk? It seems like she just wants to get going, cause once we start walking, she lets it go!


----------

